# Diabetes & Steroid Use



## bowie (Jan 13, 2002)

Diabetes? 
My boyfriend has insulin dependant diabetes and most of his training buddies use steroids to enhance their build. He is increasingly interested in the use of steroids, but as a diabetic is strictly advised not to. Can you diabetics that are using steroids give me feedback or other non-diabetics who have negative/positive feedback for me?
Thanks you!


----------



## gopro (Jan 14, 2002)

Yes...I have feedback...tell him not to use steroids! But if he does, try to get an opened minded and knowledgable doc to monitor him during his use!


----------



## samat631 (Jun 3, 2005)

i am also curious being a type 1 diabetic. how could/does elevated test levels affect blood sugar ?


----------



## ZECH (Jun 3, 2005)

http://www.clinsci.org/cs/102/0151/1020151.pdf


----------



## Mudge (Jun 3, 2005)

My female friend is diabetic and not insulin dependant, she doesn't even use glucophage anymore. But doses she uses are far below what a male would use.


----------



## samat631 (Jun 6, 2005)

hmmm, my doctor did tell me once that teen years (im over 20) can be a bit rough on blood sugar level bc of hormone imbalances. it sucks bc for some reason diabetics have low levels of LH with is important for making test or something....


----------

